# Review: Osprey Raptor 14 Hydration Pack



## Derek_Whitt (May 31, 2013)

I have had this exact pack for almost two years of use and I love it! So much so I bought my wife a Raptor 10 and my son a Viper 9. It is holding up well although I did manage to break the sternum strap clip, the distributor sent a free replacement right quick.


----------



## Vincent1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Readers make note.... the pack reviewed is the old version...there's a new Raptor 14 out with several upgrades


----------



## Teleken1 (Jun 12, 2011)

I love Osprey designs (like Mountainsmith they can over engineer) but if you want true mesh straps and air flow back panel get a Dueter pac.


----------

